# My adopted pigeon is from Jedds!



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you to all who answered my first post about my new pet pigeon grunting! This is my first bird and I feel so much better! 

To refresh everyone's memory, I adopted a former racing homer from the local animal shelter here in Denver. I was told that the bird failed as a racer, so the owner said he didn't want him when contacted. Well, I decided to track the number on his leg myself (on www.pigeon.org -- I'm quite the internet researcher), and his band says AU 2006 JEDDS 29066. So my bird apparently came from Jedds Pigeon Supply in Anaheim, California! Quite a long way from home here in Denver, Colorado!

Should I call Jedds myself, and ask them if they want him back? I am already getting attached to him, and the shelter says they called before... but I don't want to keep a bird that doesn't belong to me.

Also, I am new to the concept of pigeon racing... could the race have started way out here in Colorado, and the little guy never made it out of the state? Or did he somehow fly to Denver from Anaheim?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well you could. But I think that means the former owner bought the bands from Jedd's Pigeon Supply. They might know who bought the bands though.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, that's exactly what it means: the band was bought from Jedds. I've got a bird like that here in Tulsa, OK, that was found with a broken wing here in a parking lot. The owner turned out to live in Oregon or Washington state (can't remember) and the bird was sent to a futurity loft somewhere in this part of the country. Poor unwanted guy lives here now and loves it but he can't fly very well.

Pidgey


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what it means: the band was bought from Jedds. I've got a bird like that here in Tulsa, OK, that was found with a broken wing here in a parking lot. The owner turned out to live in Oregon or Washington state (can't remember) and the bird was sent to a futurity loft somewhere in this part of the country. Poor unwanted guy lives here now and loves it but he can't fly very well.
> 
> Pidgey


Yay! It sounds like the bird is mine free and clear... tonight I let him out of the cage for the first time (got him yesterday); I isolated him in the bathroom. He pecked at everything in sight... the rug, the tissue on the floor, even my ring on the counter! Well, I left the room for 10 minutes and returned to find him curled up in the extra sheet cloth gathered on the counter from the sheet I covered the mirror with. So I gathered up a piece of cloth in the corner of his cage, and he has adopted that as a nest.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, if you really want to know for sure, you need to call JEDDS and give them the band information and let them tell you who purchased the band. At least you will then know from whence your new family member came  

Terry


----------

